# Two new EZX expansions - Duality I & II



## Stiman (Nov 2, 2021)

Toontrack just released these 2 new expansion packs, duality I & II.

https://www.toontrack.com/when-two-worlds-collide/


----------



## MrWulf (Nov 2, 2021)

Waiting for the SDX version haha


----------



## RevDrucifer (Nov 3, 2021)

Yeah, I’d probably scoop up the SDX of this. 

Really, I want a fucking Portnoy SDX. I tweet to both Portnoy and Toontrack every few months and ask about it, but I’d fucking KILL to have an SDX of the Purple Monster kit and Portnoy playing it.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Nov 3, 2021)

They sound good, maybe good enough to swap out Metal Machine but that's a hard task.


----------



## Stiman (Nov 3, 2021)

Can someone ELI5 SDX vs EZX of the same kit? Is it the same samples but of higher quality?

I don't mean EZDrummer vs SD, but like, if you open the EZX in SD, how is that different than an SDX opened in SD?


----------



## MrWulf (Nov 3, 2021)

SDX just has more samples, more roundrobin, more everything vs EZX. EZX is for EZDrummer so its already streamlined to fit, while SDX is more expansive.


----------

